# موقع النتائج بتاعة كليات سوهاج



## MarMar2004 (23 يوليو 2007)

مكن تسعدوني وحد يجبلي موقع النتائج بتاعة كليات سوهاج لاني محتجاها ضروري


----------



## Michael (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ممكن المساعدة ضروري؟*

http://ntga.ahram.org.eg/

الموقع لا يعمل الان لربما صيانة او ما شابة

سلام ونعمة


----------

